# Arctic Freezer 240  Problem



## mr2insane (30. März 2016)

Hallo,

Gerade hab ich mein neues system i7 6700k Asus maximus Ranger mit der Arctic Freezer 240 zusammen gebaut.

Direkt im bios angekommen ist mir sofort aufgefallen das die Temperatur sekündlich ansteigt (ab 80 grad hab ich abgeschaltet ).

Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch angeschlossen habe.
Pumpe ist am wpump Anschluss am mainboard angeschlossen und die Lüfter an CPU Fan.


Hat jemand einen Rat ?


Gruß


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. März 2016)

mr2insane schrieb:


> Pumpe ist am *wpump Anschluss* am mainboard angeschlossen und die Lüfter an CPU Fan.
> 
> Gruß




Uhm, bitte was für'n Anschluß? Musste erstmal in die Dokumentation zu dem Mainboard schauen und finde da nicht einen Anschluß der so heißen würde.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (30. März 2016)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Uhm, bitte was für'n Anschluß? Musste erstmal in die Dokumentation zu dem Mainboard schauen und finde da nicht einen Anschluß der so heißen würde.



"W_PUMP" steht für Water Pump und ist tatsächlich ein existierender Connector.

@TE: ist der Anschluss im UEFI aktiviert (also auf PWM oder DC Mode)? Wenn da "Disabled" steht, ist auch die Pumpe disabled


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. März 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> "W_PUMP" steht für Water Pump und ist tatsächlich ein existierender Connector.



Was es nicht alles gibt..., stellt sich mir nur die Frage warum der weder in der Dokumentation des Boards beschrieben ist noch auf Bildern des Board Layouts zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (30. März 2016)

Also mir stellt sich die Frage warum es bei dir weder in der Dokumentation noch im Board Layout auffindbar ist… bei mir stehts nämlich drin! 
Sicher das du das richtige Handbuch nutzt? 
Ich hab nämlich auch erst im Falschen nachgeschaut. Muss das Maximus VIII Ranger sein. Und nicht das VII das ich erst studiert habe


----------



## MminusN (30. März 2016)

ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger im Test - Der ROG-Einstieg fur Skylake - Hardwareluxx
Ja das Mainboard hat einen extra deklarierten "Pumpen" Connector!

Ein blick in die Uefi/Bios Einstellungen sollte das problem der wohl nicht laufenden Pumpe schnell lösen.


----------



## mr2insane (30. März 2016)

MminusN schrieb:


> ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger im Test - Der ROG-Einstieg fur Skylake - Hardwareluxx
> Ja das Mainboard hat einen extra deklarierten "Pumpen" Connector!
> 
> Ein blick in die Uefi/Bios Einstellungen sollte das problem der wohl nicht laufenden Pumpe schnell lösen.


 
Moin Moin , ich bin völlig überfordert mit uefi ( mein altes mb war uralt) ich finde die Option nicht wo man den Anschluss aktivieren kann


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (30. März 2016)

Im Handbuch steht glaube ich wo du die Option dort finden kannst. (Bei 3-40 oder so).


----------



## denndenn312 (2. April 2016)

Hast du nachgesehen, ob die Lüfter richtig verbaut sind? Nicht, dass die Lüfterpaare aufeinanderdrücken von der Luft her.
Ist denn auch die Pumpeneinheit + Kühler richtig auf dem Mainboard verbaut? Steht sogar, wenn ich mich nicht irre, wie das ganze eingebaut werden soll, da es sonst zu fehlfunktionen kommen kann.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. April 2016)

Wie schnell steigt die Temperatur an? 
Schnell --> Kühler nicht richtig verbaut bzw. Pumpe läuft nicht oder Folie noch drauf oder zu wenig WLP. 

Standardmäßig sollte W_PUMP aktiviert sein.


----------



## mr2insane (16. April 2016)

Tut mir leid das ich mich jetzt erst melde, hab das Problem aber herausgefunden....

der W_Pump Anschluss ist ein 4Pin Anschluss und das Kabel ein 3 Poliges Kabel, also musste ich den Anschluss Rechtsbündig anschließen so das links der Pin Frei ist und ich hatte es erst andersherum angeschlossen, somit ging es dann nicht richtig.
Ich hoffe ihr verstehte wie ich es meine :S .

Jetzt läuft mittlerweile alles und im Idle um die 19 Grad.


----------



## iTryX (22. April 2016)

Ich hoffe ich darf dich was dazu fragen:
In welcher Farbe leuchtet die Pumpe?
Und wie findest du die Lautstärke von der Pumpe?

Wäre dir dankbar


----------



## mr2insane (23. April 2016)

Die Pumpe leuchtet überhaupt nicht und die Lautstärke der Pumpe beschreib ich mal so, ich hab bisher absolut noch nichts von ihr richtig gehört da die Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse des Corsair Graphite 780T um einiges lauter sind sofern ich sie nicht auf stufe 1 stelle und dann höre ich die Pumpe immer noch nicht.


----------

